# Basic Question *Decisions*



## PeteMc (Jan 30, 2010)

Hello all, this is my first of likely many posts and I figured i'd start by asking your opinoins on which martial arts I should do first. I have been researching some martial arts for a few weeks trying to figure out which one I wanted to do first, I say first because I am planning on, over the years, learning more than one type of martial arts. 
Here's what I have been thinking about taking.

Kung Fu - I am thinking about Kung Fu because there are many different variations and a friend of mine said that it was too hard for him so now he does Karate

Hapkido - I am thinking of Hapkido because my father is black a black belt in it (He doesnt train in it much anymore) and he said it was really useful in his line of work and it teaches discipline. 

Brazillian Jiu-Jitsu - This is a type of Martial Arts referred to me from a friend of mine who does MMA he said it is the best for making an opponet submit quickly.

Muay Thai - Personally, I think that this just looks cool and seems very difficult and I like to challenge myself.

Kenpo - No reason other than it looks kinda fun =P

Any help on this subject would be great, I used to be the wrestling captain in my Highschool, but I stopped because I got tired of it and I was a captain for our football team this past year *Sophomore Year* so I am still pretty athletic and think I can pull off doing martial arts seeing as I am only 16. 
Thank you in advance,
-Pete


----------



## Akira (Jan 30, 2010)

Most martial arts gyms will let you take 1 or 2 free lessons right?  So do a lesson of each and see what you enjoy the most.

PS muay thai is a sport, not a martial art.  If you got bored of wrestling you may get bored of this too, but don't let that put you off trying it, just something to keep in mind.


----------



## PeteMc (Jan 30, 2010)

Thank you for the help... and idk if martial arts gyms will let me haha i've never done martial arts before and thanks for clearing up Muay Thai for me =) but I don't think I will get bored of martial arts because it is a lot more dynamic than wrestling from what I have seen and heard.


----------



## Blade96 (Jan 30, 2010)

akira's right, most will let you watch a class or 2 and even take a lesson or 2 for free and see if you like it. When i signed up for kenpo karate and shotokan karate in september 2009 they let me both watch a lesson and have a free tryout. I signed up for both and then when my time was up I left the kenpo in november - because I have already chosen my martial art. And I dont regret it


----------



## PeteMc (Jan 30, 2010)

Thank you for the help as well ! I will see if the nearest Kung Fu and Jiu-Jitsu schools will let me sit in on a class or 2... and I already know that I like hapkido because of sitting in my dad's sessions when I was younger... or maybe it was because his master used to beat the crap out of him lol =P.. but I don't want to study Hapkido first unless I dont like the way the other two are being taught =) thanks again!


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 30, 2010)

It might be smart to start by figuring out what's actually available in your area before you decide what to study...  I mean, you might really want to study Upsy Daisy Do -- but if there's nobody around to teach it, you're rather SOL, no?


----------



## PeteMc (Jan 30, 2010)

Haha very true, but from what I have googled everything that I have listed *with the exception of Kenpo* is in my area... and I have some friends who do martial arts that can help me tell whether or not the schools are good or not or refer me to a good school. *although none of them take Kung Fu lol* My friend Mark told me that I want a school that encourages sparring, has a "fight" team, and instructors spar with the "higher ranking" students. So that is what I will be looking for when/if I sit in on a class or 2... Oh, and I am curious how long should a "good" class teach? 45 min? an hr? 2 hrs?


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 31, 2010)

PeteMc said:


> Haha very true, but from what I have googled everything that I have listed *with the exception of Kenpo* is in my area... and I have some friends who do martial arts that can help me tell whether or not the schools are good or not or refer me to a good school. *although none of them take Kung Fu lol* My friend Mark told me that I want a school that encourages sparring, has a "fight" team, and instructors spar with the "higher ranking" students. So that is what I will be looking for when/if I sit in on a class or 2... Oh, and I am curious how long should a "good" class teach? 45 min? an hr? 2 hrs?


But is it realistically available?  Costs, travel, schedules...  For example, training in Kendo would require a significant outlay for gear.  Some schools cost hundreds of dollars a month; others may only cost a few dollars a class.  If you're high school, you can't attend a class during school hours.  If you don't have your own car, you depend on your parents's to drive you to the class -- which adds another limit.

Start by getting the details and visiting classes.  Move on from there to deciding which one interests you.  Class formats very greatly.  I teach one class a week, for about two hours.  Sometimes it's very physically demanding, other times it's doing one small thing for most of the class.  Personally, I don't see how anyone teaches successfully in the 45 minute or hour classes; even if you assume students will do their own warm ups and conditioning -- that's often barely enough time for reviewing basics and introducing something new, then drilling it.  When you visit, look at the way the class runs.  Is it an atmosphere you think you would enjoy?  Does the instructor teach -- or simply lead exercises?  Do they break beginners out and work with them, or throw 'em in the mix and hope they pick up?  

A little more on that last...  I don't teach classes for separate skill levels, generally.  Occasionally, there'll be special classes for advanced students or beginners -- usually on a different day -- but the norm is that all skill levels train together.  New students are pulled aside after warm-ups for instruction, and participate with the class in as much as possible as they've learned some of the basics.


----------



## Stonecold (Jan 31, 2010)

Welcome to the world of M A.  Muay thai is a combat sport, it also translates well to the real world, is great for conditioning, it teaches the use of knees & elbows, sweeps & throws. This mixed with your wrestling will make you  fairly well rounded.
Add some BJJ or Hapkido you have the whole package.
Good luck finding what you want.
You only results if you put in the time & sweat.


----------



## PeteMc (Jan 31, 2010)

jks9199 said:


> But is it realistically available? Costs, travel, schedules... For example, training in Kendo would require a significant outlay for gear. Some schools cost hundreds of dollars a month; others may only cost a few dollars a class. If you're high school, you can't attend a class during school hours. If you don't have your own car, you depend on your parents's to drive you to the class -- which adds another limit.
> 
> Start by getting the details and visiting classes. Move on from there to deciding which one interests you. Class formats very greatly. I teach one class a week, for about two hours. Sometimes it's very physically demanding, other times it's doing one small thing for most of the class. Personally, I don't see how anyone teaches successfully in the 45 minute or hour classes; even if you assume students will do their own warm ups and conditioning -- that's often barely enough time for reviewing basics and introducing something new, then drilling it. When you visit, look at the way the class runs. Is it an atmosphere you think you would enjoy? Does the instructor teach -- or simply lead exercises? Do they break beginners out and work with them, or throw 'em in the mix and hope they pick up?
> 
> A little more on that last... I don't teach classes for separate skill levels, generally. Occasionally, there'll be special classes for advanced students or beginners -- usually on a different day -- but the norm is that all skill levels train together. New students are pulled aside after warm-ups for instruction, and participate with the class in as much as possible as they've learned some of the basics.



Thank you for your reply it will really help me with my decision on what type of martial art to take or if I can take them. A car is not a problem for me seeing as I have a license and my parents bought a car back in 2006 that works well and is pretty fuel effecient that I use to get to school, the gym, and work. My job only requires me to work from 5am-10am on saturday/sunday. Which is about 10hrs. a week making $8.25/hr. This won't interfere with my Martial Arts training... although it interferes with football lol. As for the times and length for the Jiu-Jitsu Classes it's from 5:30pm-6:30pm and for the Kung Fu classes it is 7:15pm-8:05pm. On the websites of both it doesn't tell me of any gear lol. The Hapkido classes are from 7-8pm. Again, not stating any gear. The Kung Fu classes are everyday besides Sunday. The JJ classes are the same and the Hapkido classes are Mon-Fri.
Does anyone know what gear I will need to purchase for these or is it strictly up to the school?

@Stonecold - Thanks for the reply as well and I have been thinking of BJJ and Muay Thai since the place I would go for either is the same lol


----------



## Blade96 (Jan 31, 2010)

btw never saw that post really....LOL @ Upsy Daisy Do! 

had to mention it cause i found it really funny.

Hope you find a ma you like, Pete.


----------



## DBZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I like Kenpo, just my 2 cents. Good luck with whatever you choose


----------



## PeteMc (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks to the both of you and I'd take Kenpo, but the nearest place to learn it is like 45-50 minutes


----------



## David43515 (Jan 31, 2010)

What are you looking for out of your training? Do you want to compete as a sport? Are you interested in self defense? Just looking for a hobby or a way to stay in shape?

Those are important things to consider. And like you mentioned when you talked about your Dad`s classes, what kind of instructor do you enjoy being around? Some schools are very strict, almost military in thier format. Some are very relaxed like a big family. Most are somewhere in between. Just like no two football coaches are exactly alike, no two MA teachers will be either. You may find an art you like but hate the teacher.

One size doesn`t fit all.


----------



## David43515 (Jan 31, 2010)

PeteMc said:


> Kung Fu - I am thinking about Kung Fu because there are many different variations and a friend of mine said that it was too hard for him so now he does Karate
> 
> 
> Brazillian Jiu-Jitsu - This is a type of Martial Arts referred to me from a friend of mine who does MMA he said it is the best for making an opponet submit quickly.
> ...


 
Pete I`ve spent alot of years doing Kung Fu, Karate, and several other arts. I`ve tried BJJ as well. Kung Fu is more complex than Karate but no more difficult to learn. You just might not learn as fast because there`s more to learn if that makes sense. And what was hard for your friend might be easy for you Don`t seel yourself short.

Brazillian Jiu-Jitsu is a great sport and teaches alot of usefull skills if you can find a good school. But remember that when you submit someone....you have to let them go sooner or later. Grappling skills are an important part of anyone`s training, but outside of competition the fastest and safest way to submit anyone is a usually a KO punch.


----------



## PeteMc (Jan 31, 2010)

I am looking to compete as a sport and I also think it's a fun thing to do seeing my friends mma matches and stuff. But the teachers I want are to be more strict and have the art "perfected" and will spar with me LOL which is what I am hoping to see when I check out this kung fu school tomorrow and jiu jitsu school the next day. 
Thanks


----------



## DBZ (Jan 31, 2010)

David43515 said:


> .....Brazillian Jiu-Jitsu is a great sport and teaches alot of usefull skills if you can find a good school. But remember that when you submit someone....you have to let them go sooner or later. .......


 
A VERY good point!  self defense VS competition what are you really looking for


----------



## Blade96 (Feb 1, 2010)

PeteMc said:


> Thanks to the both of you and I'd take Kenpo, but the nearest place to learn it is like 45-50 minutes


 
try kenpo....and then go for shotokan. LOL kidding! I'm just a little biased. Shotokan isnt for everyone. 



David43515 said:


> What are you looking for out of your training? *Do you want to compete as a sport?* Are you interested in self defense? Just looking for a hobby or a way to stay in shape?


 
I ha always wanted to compete in a physical thing like a sport, ever since i was a teenager (well all my mom's family are athletic and they have medals and trophies up to here from basketball, cheerleadering, music, all kinds of arts and sports) I didnt even know I could compete in shotokan when i first started. But I did - Now I have my own gold medal when i got the highest marks with heian shodan, my kata. I didnt join shotokan to compete though. didnt even know about it at first. When i first learned i could though it was like, Oh my God! a chance to achieve the dream I'd always dreamed about!



			
				david said:
			
		

> Those are important things to consider. And like you mentioned when you talked about your Dad`s classes, what kind of instructor do you enjoy being around? Some schools are very strict, almost military in thier format. Some are very relaxed like a big family. Most are somewhere in between. Just like no two football coaches are exactly alike, no two MA teachers will be either. You may find an art you like but hate the teacher.
> 
> One size doesn`t fit all.


 
True enough. I got lucky with my shotokan school. I love the art of shotokan passionately - and the members of the dojo, all of them, very much. Our senseis are the relaxed types who will give you hugs a lot if they like you (they're always hugging me) and we are the 'big family' type of dojo. I didnt really have to even look for a good shotokan sensei - with me it just happened. Fate!  Twas my destiny. =]

dont get me wrong though. They can be very strict. they will discipline you if you need it. i remember once when the students were chattering away during class and our sensei practically swore an oath saying words and yelling at them cause they werent doing what they were supposed to. and if you happen to be late and you dont bow and 'oss' and show the proper respect and wait to be allowed in, our Sempai will quickly set you straight. They are strict when they have to be. (and its funny that the black and brown belts are often the worst offenders.)

and as i said, they're obsessive about getting your techniques just right. If you aren't 'perfect' Sensei will make you do it over and over until you can satisfy him very particular But I like it. it also means he's fulfilling what funakoshi taught 'seek perfection of character' And thats what they teach us to do.


----------



## kaizasosei (Feb 1, 2010)

Seems to me that you have a good plan or a good list.  I personally would rather focus on aikido and taekwondo separately rather than go hapkido, but who knows, might be a shortcut.  -I would not ignore judo, if you don't have any experience you need definately put that at the top of the list.  Also, i think you don't need to wait long for practicing kickboxing.  

Still, at some point, one of these styles may stick to you and define you more than the others.  Kungfu is great, it is sometimes vague exactly what falls under the term kungfu, but nevertheless, it is still sortof like the mother of all martial  arts, like shaolin... 

j


----------



## arnuld (Feb 1, 2010)

PeteMc said:


> Hello all, this is my first of likely many posts and I figured i'd start by asking your opinoins on which martial arts I should do first. I have been researching some martial arts for a few weeks trying to figure out which one I wanted to do first, I say first because I am planning on, over the years, learning more than one type of martial arts.
> ..SNIP...



I whole-heartedly agree with what David43515 said.  You need to ask yourself what is the purpose of your learning: getting belts and winning championships or self-defense (both are extremely opposite targets). I learn Martial-Arts for street fighting, no prizes, no love for black belt, just pure street fighting. 


Pete, I think a beginner does the same mistake you are doing (I did it but corrected it before it went worse).  Mistake is thinking that an art is superiors compared to others. There are no superior arts but only Masters who can teach you. Judo may look like a sport and if you get a highly-trained and fundamentally correct Master, he will teach you the things (deadly and spiritual) that majority of Judo practitioners don't even have any idea. Same for other arts.  Earlier I used to think that Karate is just ring, with rules and stupid high kicking s**it and Krav-Maga, Kali, Shaolin Kung-Fu, Muay-Thai are the real arts for street fighting but then when I met different practitioners all I saw was poor teachings of those arts, they teach things that are totally useless on street (which defeated the purpose of my learning). 

Guess what, now I am learning from a 3rd Dan Black Belt guy, Karate .. No. I am learning CTFS Creative and Tactical Fighting Systems, a kind of art designed by him for street fighting only. Why I am tellig you this, just to mak eyou know that you focus on finding a good Master rather than an art. No art is superior only the Master is.


----------



## arnuld (Feb 1, 2010)

Akira said:


> PS muay thai is a sport, not a martial art.  If you got bored of wrestling you may get bored of this too, but don't let that put you off trying it, just something to keep in mind.



Muay-Thai is not a sport, Its a deadly art. 

Some 100 years ago, when the Kings of Thailand used to fight on elephants, they had 4 fighters who used to fight with 2 swords at a time. Each of them will stand in front of the each leg of the King's elephant because if elephant gets wounded, King may fall and can be killed by enemy. So King used to deploy 4 brilliant fighters on each leg (may be 5, one for front but I am not sure), they were experts in both armed and unarmed fighting.  When during battle a fighter looses both of his swords then he would use a style of fighting, a brutal and deadly style that will kill the enemy and enemy may be using  swords. That art used 8 limbs of the body to kill the enemy, that art is known as Muay-Thai, it originated in the battle. Now people in Thailand use it as a sport, which is a different case.  But if you can come across some real old Muay-Thai Master who knows all the fundamentals of Muay-Thai, I highly recommend you to spend as much time as you can with him (and same is true for the real Master of any  art)


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 1, 2010)

arnuld said:


> Muay-Thai is not a sport, Its a deadly art.
> 
> Some 100 years ago, when the Kings of Thailand used to fight on elephants, they had 4 fighters who used to fight with 2 swords at a time. Each of them will stand in front of the each leg of the King's elephant because if elephant gets wounded, King may fall and can be killed by enemy. So King used to deploy 4 brilliant fighters on each leg (may be 5, one for front but I am not sure), they were experts in both armed and unarmed fighting.  When during battle a fighter looses both of his swords then he would use a style of fighting, a brutal and deadly style that will kill the enemy and enemy may be using  swords. That art used 8 limbs of the body to kill the enemy, that art is known as Muay-Thai, it originated in the battle. Now people in Thailand use it as a sport, which is a different case.  But if you can come across some real old Muay-Thai Master who knows all the fundamentals of Muay-Thai, I highly recommend you to spend as much time as you can with him (and same is true for the real Master of any  art)


Sorry, but Muay Thai is a sport.  It has links and history in common with combative martial arts of Thailand -- but it's a sport.  Just like fencing has elements in common with Western sword fighting, either for the battlefield or duels, but is a sport.


----------



## Akira (Feb 1, 2010)

Arnuld with all respect to you, I think you are confusing Muay Thai and Muay Boran. 

Muay Thai is a ringsport, and as such, most of the techniques used on the battlefield with Muay Boran that aren't useful in the ring are simply not used practiced in muay thai. Some are, but a lot of them just aren't practical in the ring.

There are similarities and shared techniques between the two, but they are not the same.


----------



## PeteMc (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow haha a lot of replies since last night =P... but to answer everyone... The reason I want to learn Martial Arts are for 2 reasons. None of which really include self-defense because I am not too worried because of my size (6'3 187lbs) that I will need it for that, although it would come in handy for sure.

Reason #1. To compete - I LOVE sports, I have found that I cannot get enough of sports throughout my 16 years I've always had Baseball, Wrestling, or Football. Now I want to start Martial arts because I think it will be great =) and I boxed a kid that wanted to fight me one time at a local gym, I liked it, but I realized that I would much rather learn to use my whole body if it were a fight

Reason #2. It really looks cool - Haha basically whenever I see on YouTube a martial arts fight or a friend of mine sparring I think it's about the coolest looking thing I have seen.

Now as far as the martial arts themselves go I do not want to limit myself to a single type of martial arts, I feel it would be better to be more well rounded in multiple arts rather than just one... and I do realize that it takes years to really "learn" an art, so I have no problem with time, I am 16 years old and have(hopefully) another 60 years ahead of me LOL. And, I will also be sitting in on classes for different martial arts to see if I like what they are teaching and how they are teaching it, for my first one. Tomorrow I have gotten permission to sit in at a Kung Fu "school" too see if I like it. Then I am going to try and see if I can sit in at a Jiu-Jitsu school and Hapkido, then I'll post my final decission here =) 
Thanks for all of the help and replies 
-Pete


----------



## stonewall1350 (Feb 4, 2010)

PeteMc said:


> Thank you for the help... and idk if martial arts gyms will let me haha i've never done martial arts before and thanks for clearing up Muay Thai for me =) but I don't think I will get bored of martial arts because it is a lot more dynamic than wrestling from what I have seen and heard.


 

if they dont let you try at least one class I would avoid them. Every gym I have ever been in has given at least 1 free lesson. And as far as your focus....find out what you want your objectives to be. I did mma for a bit after I had learned to box...i found my ground game was severly lacking and after alot of tedious time wasting...i thought about judo....but then found that BJJ was what I REALLY enjoyed. And also...if you want something practical...there are many of those as well as adapting basic strikes to become dirty(which if I am not mistaken is what Krav did by adapting boxing and wrestling into more devastating moves with throat strikes and jugular blows etc...easy to learn and do).


----------



## stonewall1350 (Feb 4, 2010)

Also as far as yall discussing whether something is sport or combat oriented....remember that boxing was taught as a combat/self defense technique. Anything that teaches you how to move and strike in a situation is better than nothing. Some are better for facing off against multiple attackers, where some are just devastating if used on one guy. Marine Corps guys are taught BJJ moves and while some say they are worthless in combat...I have a friend here at the university who watched a man get his shoulder dislocated when he tried to bayonet a squad gunner we know. Its ALL about aplication. So what am I saying in my usual rambling way? That they can all be adapted to combat...and have some sort of past in combat.


----------



## DBZ (Feb 5, 2010)

PeteMc said:


> ....Tomorrow I have gotten permission to sit in at a Kung Fu "school" too see if I like it. Then I am going to try and see if I can sit in at a Jiu-Jitsu school and Hapkido, then I'll post my final decission here =)
> Thanks for all of the help and replies
> -Pete


 
How did the sit in go? Did you get to try a lesson?


----------



## PeteMc (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks for asking, the sit in went well and they let me participate a bit. It seems to be my kind of school, although i'm used to getting chewed out if I do something wrong, they didn't do that, but they corrected the way I did it. So, hopefully I'll be able to do the same with the Jiu-Jitsu school around here and then I can have a more informed decisison of what I am going to do. =)


----------



## Blade96 (Feb 6, 2010)

Nicely done, mate. No they dont chew you out when correcting you in MA. they'll be picky (very picky) because they want you to get better. Thats the case in my MA dojo anyway.

Keep going =]


----------



## stonewall1350 (Feb 6, 2010)

PeteMc said:


> Thanks for asking, the sit in went well and they let me participate a bit. It seems to be my kind of school, although i'm used to getting chewed out if I do something wrong, they didn't do that, but they corrected the way I did it. So, hopefully I'll be able to do the same with the Jiu-Jitsu school around here and then I can have a more informed decisison of what I am going to do. =)


 

Glad to hear that. I do recomend patience. I am still very new to Brazillian jiu jitsu and it took me a month to finally get certain aspects that are now VERY basic. I still cannot win a roll against the other guys in the class except the ones on my level of training. I noticed you had said that you have plenty of time to learn and that is very good to hear. So just remember that anything you start out with, you are going to make mistakes and that you need to relax and keep trying. Repition builds muscle memory and that is where the art is born. I suggest looking at a post by tigerland in the general self defense section of the forums. He talks about the neurological steps sort of for martial arts and I throughly agree with his view and cannot state it any better than he did.


----------



## PeteMc (Feb 6, 2010)

Blade96 said:


> Nicely done, mate. No they dont chew you out when correcting you in MA. they'll be picky (very picky) because they want you to get better. Thats the case in my MA dojo anyway.
> 
> Keep going =]



LOL yeah it was kind of nice for a change xD I get chewed out enough everyday at the gym I lift at as well because it's where everyone on my football team lifts *including some coaches* lol I rele enjoyed it LOL and I stayed a little longer to talk to some of the "more experienced" people in the class and they told me how much they liked this school compared to some others lol so I'm really thinking of this school and thanks for the encouragement as well =)



stonewall1350 said:


> Glad to hear that. I do recomend patience. I am still very new to Brazillian jiu jitsu and it took me a month to finally get certain aspects that are now VERY basic. I still cannot win a roll against the other guys in the class except the ones on my level of training. I noticed you had said that you have plenty of time to learn and that is very good to hear. So just remember that anything you start out with, you are going to make mistakes and that you need to relax and keep trying. Repition builds muscle memory and that is where the art is born. I suggest looking at a post by tigerland in the general self defense section of the forums. He talks about the neurological steps sort of for martial arts and I throughly agree with his view and cannot state it any better than he did.


Thank you for the advice =) and yes I do have a lot of time =P so I am happy with that and I lift everyday but the way the dojo's are set up it gives me enough time to do homework and lift after school and still make it to the class with about 20 minutes to spair =)


----------



## stonewall1350 (Feb 6, 2010)

PeteMc said:


> LOL yeah it was kind of nice for a change xD I get chewed out enough everyday at the gym I lift at as well because it's where everyone on my football team lifts *including some coaches* lol I rele enjoyed it LOL and I stayed a little longer to talk to some of the "more experienced" people in the class and they told me how much they liked this school compared to some others lol so I'm really thinking of this school and thanks for the encouragement as well =)
> 
> 
> Thank you for the advice =) and yes I do have a lot of time =P so I am happy with that and I lift everyday but the way the dojo's are set up it gives me enough time to do homework and lift after school and still make it to the class with about 20 minutes to spair =)


 

thats good. I was lacking physical strength for a guy my size going into the gym...but 230lbs in BJJ is not really great. Its about flexibility first and so I am working my butt off trying to get more flexible. I can already touch my tootsies lol.


----------



## PeteMc (Feb 14, 2010)

well, after about a week i finished looking at different schools and taking some free classes and the two i liked the most were Jiu-Jitsu and Tae Kwon Do. I think I am going to do Tae Kwon Do, because it seems like more fun to me =p... but another reason is because it is very reasonable price, the guy who runs it teaches marines, and they seem to want to teach more than take my money lol... so thanks for the support from everyone haha and i don't think tae kwon do was even on my list of the ones I "really" wanted to do =) thanks too everyone who told me to sit in and do free classes it really helped me


----------



## JWLuiza (Feb 14, 2010)

Congrats on making a decision. Just a question: does the TKD guy require a contract?


----------



## PeteMc (Feb 15, 2010)

thank you =) and as far as payment goes, he doesn't require a contract it's a monthly fee otherwise idk haha he hasen't made me sign anything yet lol *although it's my 1st real day* haha


----------



## JWLuiza (Feb 15, 2010)

That's great. Pay as you go, or short term (3 month contracts) are pretty smart. I'm not a big fan of the 1 or 2 year contracts.


----------

